# Neuer PC < 150€ - Ratschläge?



## Kipperlenny (10. Februar 2008)

Moin

Da mein MoBo momentan immer den Geist aufgibt sobald man 2 Ram Riegel reinsteckt, bräuchte ich mal was zum Aufrüsten 

Dachte jetzt an ein neues Mobo und nen neuen CPU (momentan P4 2,6GHZ).
Eine AGP Grafikkarte hätte ich, könnte ich auch weiter benutzen sofern das Mobo AGP 8x unterstützt, wenn nicht muss man den Preis für eine neue Graka natürlich mit einrechnen. DDR SDRAM habe ich hier sehr viel rumliegen, sofern das Mobo 4 Slots hat komme ich auf 1GB (ohne Dual Channel und so einen Kram) - falls nicht, müsste man den Preis für neuen Ram mit einrechnen. Den P4 könnte ich weiterverwenden falls das neue Mobo nen Sockel 478 ist - falls nicht brauch ich auch einen neuen Prozessor.

Alles in allem: Ich hasse es neue Mobos zu kaufen....

Momentan habe ich folgendes ins Auge gefasst:

MSI K9VGM-V K8M890 Sockel AM2     -----------------35,81 € 
AMD Athlon64 X2 4400+ EE Boxed AM2 2x 2.30GHz -59,59 € 	 
1024MB DDR2RAM Samsung PC800 CL6   ------------21,59 € 	 
Sapphire 256MB 2600Pro PCIe -------------------------50,69 €

200€ Netto (inkl. Versand) wäre das - bliebe also im Rahmen - allerdings ist das ganze eigentlich schon viel zu viel Leistung für mich und ich würde gerne unter 150€ bleiben...

Ach ja und eine Frage noch, die Grafikkarte hat folgende Schnittstellen:

Schnittstellen
2 x DVI-I (Dual Link) - Kombinierter 29 PIN DVI
1 x HDTV-Ausgang
1 x HDMI ( mit Adapter )

Krieg ich da meinen 21'' Röhre mit nem Adapter dran?

mfg
lenny


----------



## Laudian (10. Februar 2008)

bekommst du, normal liegt derzeit reinen DVI-Karten nen Aapter fuer DVI<>VGA bei


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Februar 2008)

Dann lass doch einfach die stromfressende Grafikkarte von ATI weg und kauf dir ein Board mit Intel onboard Chip. Auch würde ich dir einen Core 2 Duo empfehlen, da diese deutlich weniger Strom brauchen.


----------



## Kipperlenny (11. Februar 2008)

Der Stromverbrauch ist nebensache, der Rechner läuft bei mir eh nicht 24/7 - onboard chips mag ich nicht, da man dann ja wieder das ganze mobo austauschen muss wenn man der zu langsam ist oder mal Probleme macht.

Core 2 Duo ist schon cool - habe ich aber keinen günstigen gefunden der in mein Budget passt.


----------



## olqs (11. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mich da jetzt auch mal umgeschaut und stimme Raubkopierer da vollkommen zu.

Board mit G31 Chipsatz: ~45€
CPU E2160 Boxed: ~54€
plus dein Gig Speicher: 21.99€

Ein Board mit G33 Chipsatz wär zwar besser, kostet aber 5-10€ mehr.

Falls dir die onboard Karte dann doch nicht ausreicht, dann kannst die einfach deaktivieren und in den PCIe Slot eine Karte einbauen.

Die neueren Boards mit Grafik onboard haben fast alle einen zusätzlichen PCIe Slot für ne spätere Grafikkartenerweiterung.


----------

